# Are There Any 12-Person Lake Michigan Perch Charters?????



## huffduf41 (May 31, 2006)

Hey guys, a few of us are looking to take a buddy perch fishing during the morning of his bachelor party. South Haven would be closest but we're fine with driving a little if need be. Does anyone know of a boat/Guide that can take a group of 12 out?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I believe that there is only one head boat still running in Michigan, I may be wrong, go to Michigan charter boat association website and you should be able to navigate around in there.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

huffduf41 said:


> Hey guys, a few of us are looking to take a buddy perch fishing during the morning of his bachelor party. South Haven would be closest but we're fine with driving a little if need be. Does anyone know of a boat/Guide that can take a group of 12 out?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


the captain nichols. I think it's on the south haven michigan


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Gone & done.

http://www.heraldpalladium.com/loca...cle_9275e482-dcb0-5452-8938-778d72c23f48.html


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been doing a little research on this off and on for the last few months. Check this guy out of St Joseph: http://www.capthooksportfishing.com/#!michigan-charters/c37d

If you're able to book with him and go out, let us know how it goes. (there are some pretty unfavorable online reviews)

The only other perch party boat fishing I've been able to find has been out of Port Clinton, OH


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I went out with capt hooks charters on the Par TE Tyme party boat they can hold up to 40 I believe. Went with my two brothers on sunday and caught more perch then any one on the boat, my brothers used two rods each and I used three. And won the big perch pot for the biggest perch. The crew told me that they are opening a perch party boat in south haven next year, I saw the boat at their dry dock on the property in St. joe. A little history behind the Par TE Tyme boat, it was a us coast guard boat from the north east atlantic coast and was used in the attempted rescue of the Andrea Gale which was never found, well known for the movie THE PERFECT STORM.














that's Lori on the right one of the boats crew members they will make shure your bait minnows are lively and lots of laughs during your trip out fishing. The reason we went out was in memory of our father who passed suddenly back in March. Our mom bought dad a perch fishing trip with Capt hooks charters for a Christmas gift last year but we all saw it fit for all of his boys go on the trip and take dad along to spread some of his ashes out in Lake Michigan, just one of his favorite places he loved to go fishing at. The crew was very cool in this and encouraged this to happen. Thanks Capt Hooks charters for every thing you all did to honor our dad! 





Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Grizzyaries said:


> I went out with capt hooks charters on the Par TE Tyme party boat they can hold up to 40 I believe. Went with my two brothers on sunday and caught more perch then any one on the boat, my brothers used two rods each and I used three. And won the big perch pot for the biggest perch. The crew told me that they are opening a perch party boat in south haven next year, I saw the boat at their dry dock on the property in St. joe. A little history behind the Par TE Tyme boat, it was a us coast guard boat from the north east atlantic coast and was used in the attempted rescue of the Andrea Gale which was never found, well known for the movie THE PERFECT STORM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many did you guys end up with?


----------



## loonypier (Aug 1, 2015)

HOW DO YOU FISH 3 RODS ON A PARTY BOAT?


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

If you fish off the back of this boat I was shone by Lori that you could wedge a rod above your head in the ceiling frame above you to hold the rods in place and space them 3-4ft apart an hold the third. If the two above me twitched I just reached out and grabed the line and yanked up to hook the perch the take down the rod and reel up the perch.
Ended up with about 20 perch 2 gobies and one alewife 

One guy pulled aboard 2 coho one at about 24" and one at about 12" on the perch rig but tossed em back in the lake.
Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------

